# Computer won't boot AT ALL, but LED light on motherboard is on.



## Timmo (Aug 31, 2008)

Last week, one of my friends came over to my place so I could help him put his computer together. I unplugged my computer and moved it aside so we could plug in his new computer. It worked. He left, and I plugged my computer back in. I pushed the Power button, and the fans started spinning, but the monitor didn't turn on and the light started blinking.
I turned it off and pressed the power button again, but this time it didn't turn on at all. It has been like this ever since. It won't boot, or turn on at all. There is no LED light on the tower or anything, but there is a red LED light on the motherboard that turns on every time I plug in my computer. The red LED light indicates that the Power Supply is working well, and when the computer turned on properly in the past, both the red and another green LED light would turn on. Green meaning that the computer was on. I know it's not a power supply problem. I had bought that power supply new about two months before. Also the red LED light turns on, so I know that that indicates that there is nothing wrong with the power supply. I'm guessing that the motherboard is malfunctioning.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I would still check out the power supply, remove it from the computer, using a paper clip touch the green and any black wire on the 24 pin connection, this should start the psu and you can tell by the fan running.

Then using a volt meter test the yellow, orange and red wire and report the voltages here.

If it is not the psu I think its the motherboard but usually when a board goes bad you still get fans running


----------

